# Uli Beyer ist neuer Kandidat für die Präsidentschaft im Fischereiverband NRW



## hanzz (Dienstag um 14:48)

Ganz sicher kein schlechter Kandidat so als Vollblutangler.


----------



## Rheinspezie (Dienstag um 14:51)

Der LockenUli... 

R. S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (Dienstag um 14:55)

Ein Angler an der Spitze, nicht verkehrt… Hoffentlich nicht nur die eigenen Interessen im Vordergrund…


----------



## Taxidermist (Dienstag um 14:56)

Er hat auch eine gesunde Einstellung zu Peta!
Bester Kandidat, Uli B..

Jürgen


----------



## Rheinspezie (Dienstag um 14:57)

Wer ihn mal privat kennengelernt hat... 

R. S.


----------



## Minimax2 (Dienstag um 15:02)

ich wünsch dem Mann viel Kraft bei den Kämpfen, intern wie extern. Ob er für die Vereinsmeierei der Richtige ist wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Nuesse (Dienstag um 15:59)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Johannes Nüsse


Ist mir irgendwie symphatischer ,keine Ahnung warum .


----------



## EnnoKvs (Dienstag um 16:45)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wer ihn mal privat kennengelernt hat...
> 
> R. S.


In wie fern ist Deine Aussage denn zu werten?Ist ja auch immer so eine Sache denn wer mit dem einen klar kommt mag den andern weniger oder auch zwischenmenschliche Dinge die da mit rein spielen können.

Ich finde das man da wenigstens dann etwas mehr zu schreiben könnte statt so viel Spielraum für Vermutungen usw zu schaffen...


----------



## Dace (Dienstag um 16:54)

Das ist ja mal ein Statement, ein praktischer Kandidat wo sonst in der Regel Personen aus juristischen, politischen oder verwaltungstechnischen Kreisen meistens die Kandidaten kommen.

Für eine erfolgreiche Arbeit braucht man aber auch einen guten Rückhalt und ein gut verzweigtes Netzwerk, sonst kommt von guten Ideen und Vorhaben wenig bis gar nichts durch.

Ich finde es jedenfalls sehr interessant und bin gespannt, wie er seinen Weg bestreitet. Durchsetzungsvermögen hat er ja.

Ich wünsche ihm jedenfalls viel Glück und eine gute Hand für das Vorhaben.


----------



## Seele (Dienstag um 16:56)

Finde ich sehr gut. Uli ist aus der Praxis raus, hat eine gute Einstellung zu Petra und Konsorten und bringt die nötige Artikulation mit. Das Netzwerk wird auch nicht schlecht sein. 
Daumen hoch


----------



## Aalzheimer (Dienstag um 17:05)

Auch ich kann mir durchaus Vorstellen dass der Uli das sehr gut hinbekommen wird.
Vor allen Dingen ein Praxisorientierter Angler, das kann nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## hanzz (Dienstag um 22:19)

EnnoKvs schrieb:


> In wie fern ist Deine Aussage denn zu werten


Also Uli ist schon son bisschen verpeilt und Geschäftsmann. 
Hab da auch n paar Sachen gehört, die beim Bootsverleih nicht so glatt gelaufen sind.
Aber Rheinspezie wird das sicher nochmal ausführen. 
Aber er ist ein kluger Mann, Diplom Ingenieur und wie gesagt Angler von ganzen Herzen der immer wieder betont, wie wichtig Interessen der Angler sind und scheut ganz sicher nicht die direkte Diskussion.
Ich mag Uli und bin mir sicher, dass er das ganz gut machen wird.


----------



## angler1996 (Dienstag um 22:49)

hanzz schrieb:


> Also Uli ist schon son bisschen verpeilt und Geschäftsmann.
> Hab da auch n paar Sachen gehört, die beim Bootsverleih nicht so glatt gelaufen sind.
> Aber Rheinspezie wird das sicher nochmal ausführen.
> Aber er ist ein kluger Mann, Diplom Ingenieur und wie gesagt Angler von ganzen Herzen der immer wieder betont, wie wichtig Interessen der Angler sind und scheut ganz sicher nicht die direkte Diskussion.
> Ich mag Uli und bin mir sicher, dass er das ganz gut machen wird.


Wenn Du nicht ein bisschen ... bist, tust Du Dir keinen Vorstandposten im Verein  und Ehrenamt an, schon gar nicht 115t Mitglieder.
Hut ab Uli und möge es gelingen!


----------



## degl (Dienstag um 22:54)

Immerhin keine abgehalfterte Bolitikerin (die ja so wunderbar "Vernetzt" war)........................

Er könnte eine andere "Verbandssprache" sprechen.........viel Glück dabei

gruß degl


----------



## hanzz (Mittwoch um 08:08)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Johannes Nüsse





Nuesse schrieb:


> Ist mir irgendwie symphatischer ,keine Ahnung warum .



Johannes Nüsse gegoogled 









						Johanninüsse – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Rheinspezie (Mittwoch um 10:13)

Also was der Herr Beyer auf jeden Fall drauf hat is sich die schönen Locken zu föhnen. 

Wenn er jetzt noch blond wäre - ein Traum. 

Ansonsten passt er als Politiker ganz gut ins Profil. 
Er redet gern, is massiv und unerschütterlich im Recht und in der Regel als Geschäftsmann auch Kundenfreundlich. 

Wie gesagt ein Traum. 

Viel Glück, LockenUli! 

R. S.


----------



## Kanal-Angler (Mittwoch um 10:21)

Etwas besseres konnte dem Fischereiverband NRW nicht passieren Uli Beyer ist der richtige Mann am richtigen Platz. Uli wird die Interessen der Angler sehr gut vertreten können weil er weiß von er spricht, aber auch die Erfahrung als erfolgreicher Angler besitzt.


----------



## Seele (Mittwoch um 10:21)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Also was der Herr Beyer auf jeden Fall drauf hat is sich die schönen Locken zu föhnen.
> 
> Wenn er jetzt noch blond wäre - ein Traum.
> 
> ...


Kann es sein, dass ihr etwas stärkere Differenzen habt


----------



## MikeHawk (Mittwoch um 10:21)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ansonsten passt er als Politiker ganz gut ins Profil.
> Er redet gern, is massiv und unerschütterlich im Recht und in der Regel als Geschäftsmann *auch Kundenfreundlich*.


Da würde ich pers. extremst widersprechen. Die bootsmiete bei Uli war mit eines meiner schlimmsten Erlebnisse als Kunde und Angler.

Dennoch denke ich für den Posten passt er gut!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (Mittwoch um 10:31)

Seele schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass ihr etwas stärkere Differenzen habt


Hat Rheinspezie nicht mit jedem ein Problem, der sich gerne mit einem Fisch ablichtet und/oder medial präsentiert?

Über Uli persönlich kann ich nicht viel sagen. Das spielt auch keine Rolle, denn das erste Mal wäre dann auch ein wirklicher Angler auf dem Platz, der auch die Interessen von uns Angler vertritt. Die jetzigen ganzen Konsorten sorgen doch nur dafür, dass irgendwo der Naturschutz ganz oben steht, der nichts mit dem Naturschutz zu tun hat. Wohl aber mit Verboten von Anglern.

Leute, ganz gleich wie sehr man ihn mag oder nicht. Das ist eine positive Chance für uns Angler.
Und wenn es sich als Geschäftsmann dann auch Vorteile schafft, soll mir das einerlei sein, solange es uns Anglern zugute kommt.


----------



## heinzi (Mittwoch um 10:35)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Er redet gern, is massiv und unerschütterlich im Recht und in der Regel als Geschäftsmann auch Kundenfreundlich.


Bis auf das "Kundenfreundlich" kann ich das bestätigen. Ich habe ihn mal auf einer Messe kennengelernt. Für die Anglerschaft halte ich ihn für einen guten Kandidaten. Ob er sich in dem neuen Umfeld dann gut bewegen und auch durchsetzten kann, wird sich dann zeigen. Dumm ist er ja nun wirklich nicht. Ich wünsche ihm ein gutes Händchen und viel Standvermögen, gerade in diesem ehrenamtlichen Job.


----------



## Rheinspezie (Mittwoch um 10:46)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Da würde ich pers. extremst widersprechen. Die bootsmiete bei Uli war mit eines meiner schlimmsten Erlebnisse als Kunde und Angler.
> 
> Dennoch denke ich für den Posten passt er gut!


Das war Ironie und Du hast Recht. 

Aber wie gesagt als Politiker, warum nicht? 

Ob "man(n)" in der Folge politisch erfolgreich ist im Sinne der ANGLER oder nur Posten Jäger, wird sich zeigen. 
Letzteres traue ich Ihm wenigstens zu. 

R. S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (Mittwoch um 10:50)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Hat Rheinspezie nicht mit jedem ein Problem, der sich gerne mit einem Fisch ablichtet und/oder medial präsentiert?


Wie kommt man(n) denn auf DAS schmale Brett?
Bitte Sachlich bleiben.

Warum eine Kandidatur eines Dir unbekannten Mannes für "die Angler" eine Chance sein soll, nungut dann ist jede Kandidatur eine Chance.

Petri und Gesundheit für Dich und Deine Familie 

R. S.


----------



## hanzz (Mittwoch um 10:54)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> nur Posten Jäger


Als Ehrenamt ?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (Mittwoch um 10:56)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Warum eine Kandidatur eines Dir unbekannten Mannes für "die Angler" eine Chance sein soll, nungut dann ist jede Kandidatur eine Chance.


Er ist mir "persönlich" nicht bekannt. Ich war noch nicht mit ihm Kegeln oder ein Bier trinken.
Aber ich kenne seine mediale Präsenz und eben einige Dinge, die er so geleistet hat.
Und auf Basis dieser Dinge weiß ich, dass er sowohl Angler ist als auch sich für die Interessen der Angler interessiert.

Von so ehemaligen Präsidentinnen des DAFV als Beispiel weiß ich, dass Frau Happach-Kasan mit Angeln NICHTS am Hut hat.

Natürlich ist "Angler zu sein" nicht das einzige Kriterium. Hier im Board haben wir ja schließlich auch einige Angler, die mehr Anglerfeind bei den Ausrufen nach Verboten sind als die Würste der PETA. Aber bei Uli Beyer habe ich da einfach ein besseres Gefühl


----------



## heinzi (Mittwoch um 11:53)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt als Politiker, warum nicht?


In der Regel eignen sich Menschen mit großen Sachverstand nicht als Politiker. Die Experten sind einfach zu sehr Sachbezogen was dann auf den Kreis der "Laien" ohne viel Sachkenntnis nur erdrückend wirkt und i.d.R. dann abgelehnt wird. Solche Menschen sind in einer Beraterfunktion z.B. für die Politik, viel viel wichtiger.


----------



## crisis (Mittwoch um 12:21)

heinzi schrieb:


> In der Regel eignen sich Menschen mit großen Sachverstand nicht als Politiker.


Meinst Du unseren Karl L.?


----------



## crisis (Mittwoch um 12:24)

hanzz schrieb:


> Als Ehrenamt ?


Gibt es die Typen bei Euch nicht, die 15 Ehrenämter bekleiden und sich bei keinem auch nur im Geringsten engagieren? Ganz wichtig sind dann die Ehrungen für langjährige Amtsträger!


----------



## heinzi (Mittwoch um 12:26)

crisis schrieb:


> Meinst Du unseren Karl L.?


Wäre ein Beispiel.


----------



## crisis (Mittwoch um 12:31)

Da der Uli ja ganz gut die Produkte der, offensichtlichen, Werbeträger seiner Youtube-Videos ganz gut in Szene setzen kann gehe ich mal davon aus, dass diese Eigenschaft auch im semi-politischen Amt ganz gut hilft.


----------



## silverfish (Mittwoch um 16:54)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Von so ehemaligen Präsidentinnen des DAFV als Beispiel weiß ich, dass Frau Happach-Kasan mit Angeln NICHTS am Hut


 
Schon der oben genannten Personalie schuldend, kann es mit Uli Beyer nur besser werden.


----------



## magi (Mittwoch um 17:18)

silverfish schrieb:


> Schon der oben genannten Personalie schuldend, kann es mit Uli Beyer nur besser werden.


Ich wäre da per se vorsichtig mit Vorschusslorbeeren. Sein "Erfolg" (für uns aktive Angler) wird vermutlich maßgeblich davon abhängen, die RICHTIGEN Worte und Argumente im Gespräch mit seinen Kollegen und Gegenspielern zu finden - und da sitzen dann  eher politisch angehauchte Charaktere und Biologen/Wissenschaftler. Die werden sich nicht automatisch für nachhaltige C&D-Thesen begeistern , die mit dem TSG durchaus... sagen wir mal schwierig zu vereinbaren sind oder zumindest genug Interpretationsspielraum für kräftigen Gegenwind zulassen. Ich wünsche es vor allem uns, dass sich da was in positiver Richtung tut. Wenn es sein muss auch gerne mit UB an Bord! Wenn ich allerdings die gelebte Realität und die mediale Darstellungssucht vieler sehe, habe ich da so meine Zweifel.


----------



## silverfish (Mittwoch um 17:27)

Wer spricht hier von Vorschusslorbeeren?

Es kann nur besser werden nach 
Fr. H-Kasan.
Im übrigen halte ich nichts von Leuten mit zamm'gestricken Doppelnamen , die dann auch noch Politik machen.

Ganz besonders kriegsrührige Weisskopfgeier. Aber das ist n anderes Thema.


----------



## Rheinspezie (Mittwoch um 18:22)

heinzi schrieb:


> ... Die Experten sind einfach zu sehr Sachbezogen was dann auf den Kreis der "Laien" ohne viel Sachkenntnis nur erdrückend wirkt und i.d.R. dann abgelehnt wird....


Das kann ich so auch für das Forum bestätigen.
Da ich PROFIBLINKER JIGGING EXPERTE bin und die überragende Technik vom Roland L. und die überlegenen Produkte beschrieb,

wirkte das auf den Kreis der Laien hier (insbesondere beim hanzz) auch überfordernd und erdrückend. 

Eine Art der "infantilen Abwehr" hat's hier leider schon immer mal wieder... 

R. S.


----------



## Professor Tinca (Mittwoch um 18:44)




----------



## alexpp (Mittwoch um 18:58)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


>


Sei nachsichtig Prof., er identifiziert sich halt extrem mit Roland L., aber was hat der Dirk ihm so schlimmes getan ?


----------



## hanzz (Mittwoch um 20:18)

alexpp schrieb:


> aber was hat der Dirk ihm so schlimmes getan ?


Nix. 
Er mir auch nicht. 
Wir frotzeln nur sehr gerne



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> JIGGING EXPERTE





Rheinspezie schrieb:


> der Laien hier (insbesondere beim hanzz) auch überfordern und erdrückend.


Ich jig dich in Grund und Boden


----------



## alexpp (Mittwoch um 20:19)

hanzz schrieb:


> Nix.
> Er mir auch nicht.
> Wir frotzeln nur sehr gerne
> 
> ...


Kommt für mich zwar etwas anders rüber, aber gut zu wissen.


----------



## Floma (Mittwoch um 20:27)

Ich kenne ihn nur aus Videos. Demnach attestiere ich ihm die einmalige Fähigkeit, ohne abzuschweifen und ohne sich zu wiederholen, nicht auf den Punkt zu kommen. In dieser Reinheit einmalig.

Rhetorisch nicht schlecht, die monologische Anorgasmie macht für mich aber viel kaputt. Im echten Gespräch mag das anders sein


----------



## rustaweli (Mittwoch um 21:07)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich jig dich in Grund und Boden


Dieses Battle will ich sehen, im AB TV, moderiert vom genialen Teddy!


----------



## magi (Mittwoch um 21:26)

Genau, den JigFick-Kontest. So haben wir auch gleich die Jungendlichen angesprochen. Zumindest die mit der Milf-Hunter-Rute


----------



## alexpp (Mittwoch um 21:44)

magi schrieb:


> Genau, den JigFick-Kontest. So haben wir auch gleich die Jungendlichen angesprochen. Zumindest die mit der Milf-Hunter-Rute


Was hat denn der Markus von Euw bei dem Produktnamen nur gedacht 
Wurde schon mal diskutiert, glaube, er hatte nicht geantwortet.


----------



## alexpp (Mittwoch um 21:44)

doppelt


----------



## magi (Mittwoch um 21:46)

alexpp schrieb:


> Was hat denn der Markus von Euw bei dem Produktnamen nur gedacht
> Wurde schon mal diskutiert, glaube, er hatte nicht geantwortet.


Gute und berechtigte Frage. Es scheint vielerorts echt nur noch um Reichweite innerhalb der Zielgruppe zu gehen, sch...egal wie und zu welchem Preis.


----------



## Matthias_R (Mittwoch um 23:29)

Mich befremdet der Vergleich von Uli B mit der Christel von der Post, äh... HappachKasan. Der Uli B wird vielleicht Präsi eines Landesverbandes, dat Christelchen war die Vorreiterin auf Bundesebene. Daß man die eigene Dorfpolitik mit dem Großen Ganzen verwechselt, hielt ich bislang für eine Berliner Besonderheit (Mal nicht aufs Angeln bezogen).
Ansonsten fände ich es interessant, was RS für ein Hühnchen mit Herrn Beyer zu rupfen hat. 
Weiterhin sei (ohne besonderen Bezug auf die Personalien Uli B) angemerkt, daß mediale Präsenz keine entscheidende Größe ist, wenn es um ein solches Amt geht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (Donnerstag um 10:04)

alexpp schrieb:


> Kommt für mich zwar etwas anders rüber, aber gut zu wissen.


Alles gut hier... Fehlt nur manchmal Schokie oder Mon Cherie 

R. S.


----------



## crisis (Donnerstag um 12:14)

silverfish schrieb:


> Schon der oben genannten Personalie schuldend, kann es mit Uli Beyer nur besser werden.


Happach Kasan ->  DAFV
Uli -> NRW

Die beiden Jobs haben nur sehr bedingt etwas miteinander zu tun.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (Gestern um 14:14)

Ein Beyer für NRW … wäre doch ein netter Spruch für den Wahlkampf.


----------



## Taxidermist (Gestern um 14:58)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Ein Beyer für NRW … wäre doch ein netter Spruch für den Wahlkampf.


Jo, für Legastheniker!

Jürgen


----------



## hanzz (Heute um 10:57)




----------



## yanigo (Heute um 14:53)

Solange er die Kormoran-Problematik erkannt hat, und bereit ist sich dafür einzusetzen, ist er ok.


----------



## Allroundangler66 (Heute um 18:12)

Ein leidenschaftlicher Angler an der Spitze. --- gefällt mir.

Anglerische Themen erkannt --- gefällt mir

Als Präsident sitzt er dann zwischen den Stühlen.

Kommunikation zu den Anglern verbessern. ---- gefällt mir

Probleme werden erkannt. --- gefällt mir

Wunder werden wir nicht erwarten können. Es bedarf Zeit und Kraft " dicke Bretter " zu bohren.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lieber Uli Beyer,

ich wünsche Dir viel Kraft, Ausdauer, gute Ohren beim zuhören, viel Durchsetzungskraft und bitte finde immer die richtigen Worte.
Selbst ich, als mittlerweile nicht mehr organisierter Angler, werde dich bei Bedarf unterstützen. 

Es könnte uns Angler um ein vielfaches schlechter treffen, lieber jemand der sich engagiert und der sich für die Interessen der Angler eintritt
als jemand der die Zeichen der Zeit nicht erkannt hat und sich seit Jahren / Jahrzehnten schauspielert und sich nicht für die Interessen der Angler einsetzt.

Beim negativem Beispiel fällt mir sofort ein Name ein und ich bekomme Tourette


----------

